# Forenbersicht > Boards, Segel & Zubehr >  >  Starboard Black Box

## diuguid

Hi!

Mich wrde interessieren ob jemand von euch ein Starboard Black Box fhrt. Da man online nicht allzu viel zu diesem Brett findet, wren Informationen aus erster Hand Spitze.
Mich interessiert vor allem, ob der Einsatzbereich tatschlich auf schlechte Wave Bedingungen limitiert ist und ob jemand schon Erfahrungen mit verschiedenen Finnen Setups oder im Flachwasser gemacht hat.
Vielen Dank im Voraus!

----------


## Peter R

Moin,

die Black Box ist ja ab 2016 nicht mehr im Programm bei Starboard... :-O

..dafr kommt dann wohl der Reactor...

Ich habe letzte Woche (leider erst!) mal die Black Box 87 auf Fehmarn testen drfen, und dann noch bei den falschen Bedingungen mit VIEL Wind und (fr die Ostsee) recht ordentlicher Welle...

...am nchsten Morgen dann bei abnehmendem Wind und Welle auch noch mal...


UND...

der Shape funktioniert fr mich auch bei viel Wind, das Brett dreht spielerisch trotz des sehr breiten Hecks...

..und hat mir SEHR viel Spa gemacht - ich glaube, der Shape kann viel mehr als "bekannt" ist..

Auch meine Freundin war von dem "Zeitlupen-Gefhl" und der Drehfreudigkeit auf den Ostsee-Wellen begeistert...

..in jedem Fall eine tolle Alternative zu normalen Shapes...

..und ein Vergleich mit dem Stubby und dem Reactor knnte auch nicht schaden, das steht zumindest bei mir jetzt dringend an.

----------


## Peter R

Moin,

darf mich nun auch zum Kreis der Black Box Besitzer zhlen  :Happy: 

...dieser Testbericht deckt sich mit meinen ersten Erfahrungen mit dem Brettl:

http://www.seabreeze.com.au/forums/W...CK-BOX-Review/

----------


## diuguid

Hi Peter!

Danke fr deine Antworten, ich konnte die BlackBox inzwischen auch testen. Da ich aber nicht oft in der Welle unterwegs bin, hab ich mich fr ein Freestyle Wave Board entschieden. Und das hat zum Glck auch noch ein paar mehr Liter an Board...
Viel Spa mit Deiner Black Blox!
Flo

----------


## Peter R

Moin,

also, habe mal spaeshalber die Black Box 87 mit Single Fin getestet (mit ner 22 MUF X-Weed)...

...ist durchaus akzeptabel! Beim Delfi 2016 wrde ich trotzdem nicht antreten ;-))

Als Twinser hat Herr Bruch das Board ja wohl auch schon gefahren - das steht bei mir auch noch an.

----------

